# BIG boy for sale



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

*for experienced people only*

he is a greedy fellow he is getting to big for our back garden 

so had no choice to sell him 

he is 5 years old 

feed him once a week on goats 

fresh water 

take him for walks daily 

but use a lead 

asking £2000 for a deal how about £1000


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

asking £2000 for a deal how about £1000

any offers ?


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

1p.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> 1p.....


too low price serius offers !!


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Does the price include a lead?


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

i will take the smaller one off your hands with the specs :2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

smart1 said:


> i will take the smaller one off your hands with the specs :2thumb:


 
go on then sold to you


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

would you go any lower on the price


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

skink-king said:


> would you go any lower on the price


 
sorry its sold


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> sorry its sold


would you sell it to me for £3000


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

skink-king said:


> would you sell it to me for £3000


 
hell yes re sold


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> hell yes re sold


when shall i pick him up


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

aww dont sell rex hes so docile


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

skink-king said:


> when shall i pick him up


 
monday at 12 o clock 


il pm you tomorrow night to make sure your still up for him


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> monday at 12 o clock
> 
> 
> il pm you tomorrow night to make sure your still up for him


ok, is it all right if i pay cash


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

skink-king said:


> ok, is it all right if i pay cash


 
if u want


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> if u want


ok i will see you monday


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

skink-king said:


> ok i will see you monday


 
:2thumb: thanks for that youll make a good snacky owner for him :flrt:


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Why are there two of these?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

uv been ripped there mate stacy promised me one for £100


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> uv been ripped there mate stacy promised me one for £100


whats the age ??


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

ive got a dh supersalmon poss het for albino khal and sharp strain poss sunglow super dwarf reticulated short tailed one. 



Its a beast ......


----------

